# Thirsty for Complimentart Colours. Beer shoot



## THORHAMMER (Mar 13, 2007)

Another good example of having the color, lighting and blur, everything done in camera. Only bumped saturation/curves. 

The setup was incredible, lots of time, I never realized these things are SO reflective had to flag lots of stuff...

Ill try to add some pics of the setup soon..

problem with bottles is, unless your reflector is like 20 feet wide its almost impossible to light them like this without getting a hard-defined stripe somewhere... unless you know secrets


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Mar 13, 2007)

I think I need a drink... 

>;o))


----------



## fmw (Mar 13, 2007)

It is nicely lit.  Good job.


----------



## Mike_E (Mar 13, 2007)

Would that seceret be having a curved softbox?    mike


----------



## THORHAMMER (Mar 13, 2007)

I wish, 

although that could be done... it involves instead or lighting from the side, more of an overhead bounce and even then I had to trap light away from the neck with another flag of vellum... 

If I could only learn how to make the water beads perfect, Id be set... 
mineral oil and water helps, but the ones on the neck flatten too quickly. 
maybye a colder bottle? 

I know if you shoot these a lot its better to buy stick on beads... 

but there has to be another way.........


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 13, 2007)

Is the background of the label white?


----------



## THORHAMMER (Mar 13, 2007)

it is, but the edges have some kind of foil reflectiveness in them... the water might also be making it look weird... 

I know I should pull out a little more of the white !! 

I think I will do this again, but the bottle less wet. maybye ill spray water around the bottle or something like that.


----------



## Neophyte Photographer (Mar 13, 2007)

Try mixing a bunch of sugar with some water, and apply it using a spray bottle.

I found this tip in popular photo. mag in an article about shooting flower.

The sugar/water will hold its shape longer.


----------



## craig (Mar 14, 2007)

The lighting has a great shape! Very delicious. Personally the background kills it for me. Somehow that green and yellow are hard to look at. Maybe if it had a sweep or gradient? I would start with a black or white background and progress from there. I would get more creative with the bottle. Staring at the label is distracting.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Mar 18, 2007)

I promised some of the setup shots earlier....


----------



## Digital Matt (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice shot.  It sure makes me want one of those right now.


----------



## M-O-S (Mar 18, 2007)

That's a big ass set-up

Photoshop > any amount of these setups

Lol, just playin' with u, nice job


----------



## Boltthrower (Mar 19, 2007)

what i used to use when shooting bottles of beer or soda would be to coat the bottle with a very thin layer of Petroleum jelly and give the bottle 3 or 4 medium sprays with a spray bottle


----------



## THORHAMMER (Mar 19, 2007)

thanks bolt !!!

Im gonna try that next time !!


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 19, 2007)

Has anyone ever said anything about the colour you chose as your background colour for this shoot (and hey: I do LOVE to look at all your "making of"-photos !!!) ????????

No one?

Tsk!

It is *TOTALLY GREEN* :shock:

I mean ----------> !!!

And hey, I think tonight I'm going to have a beer! Yessssssss!


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Mar 19, 2007)

Can I ask why you chose the green background?  I would think you'd want another color to accentuate the green glass.  Instead it looks as if the bottle could very well be clear with green lighting giving it its color.

Same question about the color of the table, any particular reason?


----------



## Digital Matt (Mar 20, 2007)

Look at the current Heineken ads.  They use the green bottle against a bright pale green background.  It works wonderfully.


----------



## fmw (Mar 20, 2007)

I also like the green background.  The shot is already composed for an ad.  It just needs some text with an appealing message.  Thorhammer, like I said before, nicely lit.  Great shot.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Mar 20, 2007)

thanks for the support !!! 

DigiMAtt you are right about the ads..thanks for pointing this out... 

... This was our first foray into this area seriously...

I might step out of the norm and do something with some motion in it next time, but how can someone improve on something when they cant duplicate the something they want to improve on first !!! Its funny how simple contrasts in between the same hues can be powerful... Less IS more.. and adverising proves this over and over... But yes I am a huge fan of red/blue contrast etc etc..... just this seemed to work well as a training of sorts...


----------



## AdamZx3 (Apr 26, 2007)

> If I could only learn how to make the water beads perfect, Id be set...
> mineral oil and water helps, but the ones on the neck flatten too quickly.
> maybye a colder bottle?



Something I saw in a food photography book at the store...they used a product that was made for that and it was like gel like stuff that they dabbed on with a brush...i was going to experiment with watered down hair-gel sometime. They also recomended mixing glycerine in with your water...gotta try that too, haven't tried suger yet.

Nice picture btw it looks great!


----------



## OmlessWanderer (May 3, 2007)

Digital Matt said:


> ...green bottle against a bright pale green background.



bright pale?


----------

